# Chirlo - darle un chirlo en la cola



## natasha2000

http://djbuenmozo.blogspot.com/2006/05/chirlo.html

Me he topado con esta página, y no entiendo nada. 

He encontrado la definición de chirlo que dice que es una cicatriz, pero aquí no me encaja para nada... 

Te doy un chirlo en la cola???

Cola me lo puedo imaginar que sería culo... ¿O no?

Pero entonces, hacer una cicatriz en el culo? ¿Y eso de cariño?

Muchas gracias por cualqueir información que me pueda aclarar eso...


----------



## Like an Angel

_Chirlo, chás chás_ significa golpe (modificado: esos golpes -suaves- que le duelen más a la madre que al niño ), por lo general se usa ese vocabulario con niños.


----------



## natasha2000

Hola Angelito....
Gracias por tan rápida respuesta...
Sería entonces como se dice en España, cachete?
Pero entonces ¿cola es culo?


----------



## Like an Angel

Sí, perdón, me faltó esa palabrita... sí, sí, cola es culo, suena más dulce a nuestros oídos por eso se usa para reemplazarla.

Y... ¡por nada!


----------



## Like an Angel

Perdón de nuevo, sí, sería lo que en España llaman cachete.


----------



## natasha2000

Muchas gracias, Angel...

Eres un Angel de verdad...


----------



## Like an Angel

¡Por nada natasha2000! Fue un placer


----------



## aleCcowaN

*cola**1**.*(Del lat. vulg. _coda,_ y este del lat. _cauda_).
...
*15.* f. coloq. eufem._ Arg._,_ Col._ y_ Ur._ *trasero* (ǁ nalgas).
...
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

O sea que "cola" equivale a "culo" sólo en su primera acepción.​


----------



## Calambur

Conozco la expresión, porque aquí es de uso corriente. Lo que no se me ocurre es un sinónimo de "chirlo" ("nalgada" tal vez podría ser, pero por aquí no la entenderían).
¿Alguien sabe alguno?


----------



## Pinairun

CHIRLO. m. Herida larga en la cara, como la que produce la cuchillada. ll Cicatriz que queda después de curada. ll Arg. Azote, latigazo. ll Bofetada, palmada. ll Méx. Desgarrón. 

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> Conozco la expresión, porque aquí es de uso corriente. Lo que no se me ocurre es un sinónimo de "chirlo" ("nalgada" tal vez podría ser, pero por aquí no la entenderían).
> ¿Alguien sabe alguno?



Por aquí diríamos _*palmadita*_.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> CHIRLO. m. Herida larga en la cara, como la que produce la cuchillada. ll Cicatriz que queda después de curada. ll Arg. Azote, latigazo. ll Bofetada, palmada. ll Méx. Desgarrón.


Humm... eso de _azote_, _látigo_, por aquí no se entiende así (aunque el diccionario lo diga). Y un _chirlo_ tampoco es una _bofetada _(no por acá). Palmada podría ser, pero habría que aclarar dónde, porque el chirlo se da en la cola.



ManPaisa said:


> Por aquí diríamos _*palmadita*_.


Palmadita podría ser, pero habría que aclarar que es en la cola, pues el término palmada (o palmadita) es más amplio y podría ser en la espalda, en un brazo, en una pierna.

Aquí, cuando decimos chirlo, no hace falta aclarar que es en la cola. 
Lo que no encuentro es un sinónimo de chirlo con el significado que le damos aquí (palmadita en la cola).


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Disiento de vos Calambur, si fuera como decís entonces la expresión "un chirlo en la cola" sería pleonásmica, y hete aquí que no lo es. Un chirlo puede perfectamente ser aplicado en la cara, de hecho acá en el Norte es bastante frecuente la expresión "te 'ua dá un chirlo" dicho por una señorita a un muchacho que se propasó. Por lo demás, "bofetada", "palmada" son sinónimos perfectamente comprendidos, si bien es cierto que "palmada" se utiliza más frecuentemente suave y amistoso, más para dar ánimo que para amonestar o castigar. Saludos


----------



## Calambur

*Faustus*: ¡Qué notable lo que me decís...! Yo vivo en Buenos Aires (Cap.) y aquí el uso es muy distinto.

Nadie diría "te voy a dar un chirlo" por "...una bofetada", porque el oyente no entendería; pero las madres suelen decirles a sus críos "te voy a dar un chirlo en la cola"; será para darle énfasis, pero lo dicen (y también dicen "te voy a dar un chirlo", claro -y los críos entienden que es en la cola-).

Aquí "bofetada" no se entiende, nunca, como sinónimo de "palmada". 
La bofetada es en la cara y es dura, admonitoria, y ofensiva para quien la recibe.
La palmada, en cambio, es amistosa -como vos decís- pero (aquí) los términos no son intercambiables.

Además, nunca oí que una mujer le dijera a un niño "te voy a dar una palmada". Aquí dicen chirlo. Y a mí todavía no se me ocurre un sinónimo válido (válido para usar en Bs.As.).

Evidentemente, y como he sostenido en otro hilo, la Argentina es enorme... y la lengua tiene muchas variaciones. ¿De qué parte del Norte sos? (Te pregunto para saber en qué lugar se usa en la forma que decís... porque el Norte también es enorme).


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Calambur said:


> Aquí "bofetada" no se entiende, nunca, como sinónimo de "palmada".
> La bofetada es en la cara y es dura, admonitoria, y ofensiva para quien la recibe.
> La palmada, en cambio, es amistosa -como vos decís- pero (aquí) los términos no son intercambiables.
> 
> Además, nunca oí que una mujer le dijera a un niño "te voy a dar una palmada". Aquí dicen chirlo. Y a mí todavía no se me ocurre un sinónimo válido (válido para usar en Bs.As.).
> 
> Evidentemente, y como he sostenido en otro hilo, la Argentina es enorme... y la lengua tiene muchas variaciones. ¿De qué parte del Norte sos? (Te pregunto para saber en qué lugar se usa en la forma que decís... porque el Norte también es enorme).


 
Hola, Calambur. Soy tucumano. Con "el Norte" me refiero al Noroeste (el Noreste se conoce habitualmente como "el Litoral"). Con ello incluyo, además de mi provincia, Salta, Santiago del Estero, Jujuy, Catamarca y La Rioja. Concedo lo que decís respecto a _palmada _en cuanto es amistosa y su uso en contextos de reprensión conduciría a equívocos.
Ahora bien, chirlo se entiende aquí como un término genérico, sinónimo de "bofetada" (que puede ser aplicada en cualquier parte del cuerpo). Una _cachetada_ sí se entiende directamente hecha sobre el _cachete, _lo mismo que _chaschás_ sólo puede ser _en la colita, _como aprendimos todos en el jardín de infantes de la mano de cierto proboscidio 
Por lo demás, los lingüistas reconocen al menos las siguientes áreas en Argentina: Noroeste, Litoral, Cuyo, Córdoba-Centro (Córdoba y San Luis), Pampa-Patagonia.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

El DRAE señala, como 3a. acepción de *'chirlo'*:

*3.* m. germ. Golpe que se da a alguien.


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

Buenas... Si, chirlo es siempre en la cola, como lo es cachetada en un cachete...

Saludos!


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> Lo que no se me ocurre es un sinónimo de "chirlo" ("nalgada" tal vez podría ser, pero por aquí no la entenderían).
> ¿Alguien sabe alguno?


A mí no se me ocurre ningún sinónimo para una palmada en el trasero; *nalgada *podría ser, pero nunca lo oí usar. Lo único que uno imagina siempre propinado en la cola sería una *azotaina*, pero eso ya es más de _una _palmada. (Como también una *zurra*).


----------



## Doktor Faustus

@Bien al Sur!
Por favor, leé con atención mis entradas, porque en el Norte (que también existe) _chirlo _se utiliza en sentido genérico.


----------



## Calambur

¡Qué lío!

*Faustus*:
_“Una cachetada sí se entiende directamente hecha sobre el cachete, lo mismo que chaschás sólo puede ser en la colita,…”_
Entonces es sobre el _cachete_ en su acepción de _nalga_.
Digo, porque en otras acepciones el cachete es parte de la cara.
Aquí, la cachetada es en la cara, no en las nalgas.

*Bien Al Sur!:* _“Si, chirlo es siempre en la cola, como lo es cachetada en un cachete...”_
Es el mismo cachete al que se refiere Faustus ¿no? (¿o no?, vos decime).
Por aquí, la cachetada es en la mejilla.

_“Creo q Chirlo se dice en todo el pais, es muy argentina, pero no creo q haya lugares donde no se sepa que significa..._
_Soy del Conurbano Bonaerense (Quilmes) pero en todo el pais se sabe lo q es un chirlo.”_
El problema es que se entienden distintas cosas… (unos entienden que es en la cara, y otros que es en las nalgas).

*Namarne*: _“A mí no se me ocurre ningún sinónimo para una palmada en el trasero; *nalgada* podría ser, pero nunca lo oí usar”, _
A mí tampoco se me ocurre un sinónimo; y nalgada, aunque podría ser, creo que por aquí no se entendería.

Nada que hacer. En Buenos Aires-Capital hablamos rioplatense…


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

Calambur said:


> ¡Qué lío!
> 
> *Faustus*:
> _“Una cachetada sí se entiende directamente hecha sobre el cachete, lo mismo que chaschás sólo puede ser en la colita,…”_
> Entonces es sobre el _cachete_ en su acepción de _nalga_.
> Digo, porque en otras acepciones el cachete es parte de la cara.
> Aquí, la cachetada es en la cara, no en las nalgas.
> 
> *Bien Al Sur!:* _“Si, chirlo es siempre en la cola, como lo es cachetada en un cachete...”_
> Es el mismo cachete al que se refiere Faustus ¿no? (¿o no?, vos decime).
> Por aquí, la cachetada en es la mejilla.
> 
> _“Creo q Chirlo se dice en todo el pais, es muy argentina, pero no creo q haya lugares donde no se sepa que significa..._
> _Soy del Conurbano Bonaerense (Quilmes) pero en todo el pais se sabe lo q es un chirlo.”_
> El problema es que se entienden distintas cosas… (unos entienen que es en la cara, y otros que es en las nalgas).
> 
> *Namarne*: _“A mí no se me ocurre ningún sinónimo para una palmada en el trasero; *nalgada* podría ser, pero nunca lo oí usar”, _
> A mí tampoco se me ocurre un sinónimo; y nalgada, aunque podría ser, creo que por aquí no se entendería.
> 
> Nada que hacer. En Buenos Aires-Capital hablamos rioplatense…


 

Nalgada... obviamente en las nalgas.

Cachetada... se entiende por logica q es sobre un cachete, tanto mejilla como cola, pero aca por lo menos para referirse a un golpe en la cola usamos mas chirlo. Pero si te señalo la cola y te digo q te voy a dar una cachetada es bastante entendible, pero a primera impresion si uno dice cachetada lo relaciona con la cara.

Chirlo, yo solo lo relaciono con la cola, no le encuentro otro uso.
Jamas escuche ni use chirlo para un golpe en otra parte.

Perdon por el mareo q te produjimos, espero haberte ayudado a acomodar un poco mas tus ideas. Y sino, date una "palmada" =P


----------



## Bien Al Sur!

Nalgada & chirlo es lo mismo.
Palmada viene obvio de "la palma" de la mano, pero puede ser en cualquier parte del cuerpo, en especial en la espalda. "Dame una palmada".


----------



## L4ut4r0

El _Diccionario del habla de los argentinos _dice
*chirlo*. 
m. rur. Golpe dado con el látigo o con un utensilio similar.
2. Golpe dado con la mano abierta, generalmente en la nalga.

En Chile se usa chirlito como una especie de latigazo(*) dado en la nalga u otra parte del cuerpo con los dedos de una mano.

(*) Se ponen los dedos sueltos y se mueve la muñeca.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Gracias Lautaro por la cita, que pienso que nos hace justicia a todos, porque si bien se menta mayormente la nalga, esto es *en general*, vale decir, no necesariamente ni en todos los casos.
Y con todo respeto, Calambur, el que se entienda o no _nalgada_ me parece a mí que depende más del nivel de instrucción que de la geografía, ya que el término pertenece sin dudarlo al acervo del "castellano universal".

@Bien al Sur!
Todo en orden, pero lo que escribís demuestra que seguís sin haber leído mis primeras entradas en este hilo  Saludos a la Perla del Plata.


----------



## Calambur

Doktor Faustus said:


> el que se entienda o no _nalgada_ me parece a mí que depende más del nivel de instrucción que de la geografía, ya que el término pertenece sin dudarlo al acervo del "castellano universal".


Sí, tenés razón en lo del nivel de instrucción y en que es "castellano universal"; solo quise decir (y tal vez lo he expresado de una manera no muy feliz) que al no ser usada la palabra (en este medio) pocos asociarían rápidamente su significado. Y me atrevo a creerlo así porque he notado que cada día que pasa, la gente (y en especial los más jóvenes) tiene un vocabulario más y más pobre.
Agrego un ejemplo que es ilustrativo de lo que digo: en una clase de Introducción al Derecho, en la UCA, a la que asistí como oyente, una alumna le preguntó al profesor qué quería decir "pendenciero". El hombre la miró medio enojado y, bajando el nivel de lenguaje, le dijo: "camorrero". La chica tampoco entendió. Entonces se acercó a ella y le dijo bajito: "busca roña". "¡Ah! eso sí!, dijo ella.

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.


----------



## totor

natasha2000 said:


> Pero entonces ¿cola es culo?



Aquí tienes una definición de "cola" de un Diccionario argentino-español, Natasha, pero no tengo referencias de autor:

*Cola*. Culo. La cola argentina no es solamente el rabo de  						los animales, sino también el culo humano (para evitar  						kafkianas confusiones, no se dice en cambio cola con el  						significado de pene). Existiendo esta palabra  						eufemística, se comprenderá que culo es mucho más  						malsonante en Argentina que en España.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Disculpen que los saque del tema de las nalgadas, pero en Argentina, hace años, escuché a varias personas decir "chirlo" para referirse a algo aguachento, poco espeso.
Los albañiles, por ejemplo, decían "El porlan te quedó muy chirlo", para decir que la mezcla de cemento y arena estaba muy aguada.
También, y como insulto, escuché a alguno decirle "sorete chirlo" al rival de turno en la discusión.
En general era gente de las provincias colindantes con Paraguay.
Quizá alguien ya lo mencionó; confieso que no he leído toooooodo el hilo porque ya me voy, pero por lo poco que ví todos los aportes están centrados en las palmadas en diversas partes de la anatomía.
En Chile, como ya apuntó Lautaro, se llama "chirlo", o más bien "chirlito" a un golpe dado como latigazo con los dedos. Vale agregar que se usan sólo dos dedos: el índice y el medio.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> en Argentina, hace años, escuché a varias personas decir "chirlo" para referirse a algo aguachento, poco espeso.
> Los albañiles, por ejemplo, decían "El porlan te quedó muy chirlo", para decir que la mezcla de cemento y arena estaba muy aguada.
> [...]
> En Chile, como ya apuntó Lautaro, se llama "chirlo", o más bien "chirlito" a un golpe dado como latigazo con los dedos. Vale agregar que se usan sólo dos dedos: el índice y el medio.


Con respecto a algo aguachento, poco espeso, eso es "chirle" (aunque algunas personas confunden uno y otro término).
Lo de "chirlito" es muy interesante. No sabía que ese "gesto" tenía un nombre. Gracias.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Perdón por responder con cinco años de atraso, pero resulta que buscando otra cosa en la red, encontré esto. Se me ocurrió un ejemplo que justifica exhumar esta discusión. Si los chirlos fueran todos dados en la cola, ¿cómo es que hay quienes amenazan con dar _un chirlo en la jeta_?

@Pacha054 hace 1 año *+2*
le van a meter un* chirlo en la jeta* y lo van a mandar a dormir la siesta.. 

yo medio que no lo aguanto mucho a pergolini.. pero en esta canto la justa el loco
http://www.taringa.net/posts/notici...rio-Pergolini-realizo-una-fuerte-critica.html

*pablo mena* ‏@pablocordobe29 dic
@CaseroNazareno chirlo en la jeta entonces


https://twitter.com/pablocordobe

*Re: Escuela pampeana decide si deja de llamarse J.A. Roca*

Lo unico que puedo hacer es entrar a las notas en los diferentes diarios y mediante comentarios, educar un poco a esos pseudo-paladines de los derechos (si fuera por mi les daria un buen chirlo en la jeta a cada uno). Unos ingnorantes marca cañon.​
http://www.aviacionargentina.net/fo...mpeana-decide-si-deja-de-llamarse-j-roca.html

Los ejemplos proceden de un cordobés, un pampeano, y el de taringa, difícil de identificar (aunque presuntamente cordobés, ya que parece conocer el pueblo de Tío Pujío). Saludos.


----------



## totor

Doktor Faustus said:


> Si los chirlos fueran todos dados en la cola, ¿cómo es que hay quienes amenazan con dar _un chirlo en la jeta_?


Fijate lo que dice el DRAE, Doktor:


> *chirlo**.
> **3.* m. germ. Golpe que se da a alguien.


No especifica el lugar donde se da el golpe  .


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Tal cual, totor. Precisamente ese es el punto: que no hay punto. Si leés la discusión entera, constatarás que gente de tu zona sostenía que todo chirlo habría de aplicarse necesariamente en las nalgas. Saludos y buen año.


----------



## Maximino

El ‘chirlo’ o ‘chirlito’ también se usa en Chile y el golpe no necesariamente es el trasero. Así define ‘chirlo’ el Diccionario de americanismos de la Asale:




> chirlo.





> I. 1. m. Ec, Ar, Ur. Golpe que se da con la mano abierta en la cara o en las nalgas, especialmente a un niño. pop.
> 2. Bo, Ar, Ur. Golpe que se da con algo flexible, como una cuerda o una rama fina. pop.
> 3. Ch. p.u. chirlito. pop.
> II. 1. m. ES. Cantidad pequeña de algo.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Saludos


----------



## soplamocos

Calambur said:


> Con respecto a algo aguachento, poco espeso, eso es "chirle" (aunque algunas personas confunden uno y otro término).
> Lo de "chirlito" es muy interesante. No sabía que ese "gesto" tenía un nombre. Gracias.




En mi zona, sudeste de la provincia de Buenos Aires, decimos "chirlo", en lugar de "chirle", para cualquier tipo de masa aguachenta: el puré me quedó medio chirlo es una frase clásica. Recuerdo al menos tres generaciones de mi familia diciéndolo así. "Chirle" no la conocía, pero la he buscado en el diccionario y parece que sí che, que es así nomás... Simplemente prefiero pensar que "chirlo" tiene el mismo significado pero no está registrado en el diccionario, nunca podría decirle chirle al puré, pobrecito, con lo rico que es por muy mal que salga se merece si propio adjetivo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bienvenido, soplamocos. En mi país siempre ha sido "chirlo". Tampoco yo conocía "chirle" como adjetivo.
-El puré te quedó chirlo...
-¿Sí? La próxima vez lo hacés vos...


----------



## cacarulo

Algunos aportes:
Para mí siempre fue _chirle_, y no _chirlo_, la masa aguachenta. Pero considero bien probable que se la use erróneamente.
La cola no sólo son las nalgas, como se ha dicho, sino también el ano. Depende de la situación, claro. (Los muchachos del DRAE que redactaron esa definición nunca le _hicieron la cola_ a nadie, parece).
Nalgadas se _re_ entiende, al menos en mi entorno. (Aunque me suena más a una situación de "violencia" consentida entre adultos en una situación de intimidad que a los golpes leves o no tanto que se le dan a un párvulo travieso).

Sobre si chirlo es únicamente en las nalgas o también puede ser en otras partes del cuerpo, tendería a decir que por aquí (Buenos Aires) es sólo en las nalgas, pero podría admitir, encuesta entre allegados mediante, la otra opción.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Resumen de un ex-porteño (29 años) que vive en Patagonia (27 años), sólo para la estadística:
- Los _chirlos_ son en la cola. Las _palmadas_, en cualquier lado (en la espalda parece ser el lugar preferido, pero puede ser en la cola y es menos violento que un chirlo, además de "más querendón"). Las _cachetadas_, en la cara.
- El puré es _chirle_. Si lo escucho como chirlo, que cada tanto me ocurre, lo tomo como "palabra equivocada".
- _Nalgadas_ se entiende, pero me suena a "español globalizado", o sea a un uso proveniente más de los medios de comunicación actuales que del habla cotidiano (aunque obviamente también es español cotidiano en otros lugares). Es como mi hijo, que hace unos días me dijo "... un bidón con gasolina". "Nafta", le respondí. "Y cuál es la diferencia" me dice medio desafiante. "Nafta es en Argentina, gasolina será en otros lugares"...

No digo que sean las únicas o correctas formas, sólo estoy agregando cómo las aprendí y/o utilizo en lo personal.


----------

